# Easy Nest Boxes on the Cheep ! Lol



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone can do this, with 1-10 milk crates and a few screws, bolts/nuts/washers, and scrap wood or tin.. I hang mine so they're off the ground and get plenty of ventilation.. Have made several for other folks too. Stayin busy in my free time.. Or should I say stayin outta trouble....? Same thing


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

VERY nice!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

This one is zip tied together, but you could even use wire...


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I love your use of pallet wood. I get free pallets all the time to recycle.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

love it! can you make me one


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes mam.........


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic idea that. i love the things people come up with on here.


----------

